
The editorial boards are failing on climate - laurex
https://heated.world/p/the-editorial-boards-are-failing
======
paddz420
I think a lot of people including NYT & WaPo staff don't understand that
economic prosperity and environmental sustainability are mutually exclusive.
In fact most, if not all politicians and business people suffer the same lack
of understanding.

~~~
yokaze
That view send to be shared by 16 Nobel laureates of economics and other 2600
economists signing the Economist statement on climate change in 1997
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economists%27_Statement_on_C...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economists%27_Statement_on_Climate_Change)).
Calling your difference in opinion a "lack of understanding" seems a bit
inappropriate.

~~~
polotics
97 is ancient history in climate modelling

~~~
shawnb576
Is it? Models going back decades are pretty darn correct from what I’ve read

[https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/dec/04/climate-...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/dec/04/climate-
models-have-accurately-predicted-global-heating-study-finds)

